

How we're making block-based programming more intuitive for young children - junelin
http://blog.makewonder.com/redesign-of-blockly/

======
candu
Cool! The interface for variables is reminiscent of DragonBox
([http://www.dragonboxapp.com/](http://www.dragonboxapp.com/)).

------
Tad_Ghostly
Great changes! My wife and I conduct Lego WeDo and Scratch and camps for kids
6-9 & 9-12. Even the 6 year olds have no issues with the WeDo interface and
could handle a bit more—but the Scratch interface is out of reach to all but
the most advanced 6-7 year olds (top 1-2% in reading/visual-spatial). These
changes look like something in between the WeDo and Scratch levels.

